# hi im new here, and suffering :(



## nick_bone (Dec 29, 2003)

hi, just found this board and am a bit happier that there are people to talk to that know what im going through. i have had ibs for 3 1/2 years. i get abdominal pain all day with bloating, wind and constipation. i have also been getting headaches every day for 5 1/2 years and it is just gettin too much now, i am so depressed and get near suicidal everyday. i am 21 years old and cannot lead a normal life, i cannot enjoy anything that i do because i am in constant pain. i know there are people worse off but these should be the best years of my life and everyday is a real struggle. what is the point unless you can enjoy your life (even a little bit?!). i have tried many different tablets from doctors, i have been to the pain clinic, have had tests, homeopathy(sp?), acupuncture, diets and other things that i cant remember right now. not looking for sympathy at all, just a bit of support! thank you for taking the time to read this


----------



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

Have you seen a psychiatrist? I was diagnosed with IBS-D and GERD, and then went to a psychiatrist and was diagnosed with anxiety, mild panic, mild depression, and mild obsessive compulsive disorder. They put me on Celexa and Remeron and within 2 days most of my symptoms were gone. I've still got a long way to go, but I'm feeling so much better. If you're as depressed as you sound, please go and speak with someone, you'll feel so much better, if not just physically mentally and emotionally as well. Anyways if you have any questions please feel free to private message me. And remember on this board, no question is ever too gross, too small, or too stupid.







Take Care  Lindsay


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Nick,What tablets have you tried so far? And have you been given an official diagnosis of IBS? As said above, if you are depressed, it would be a good idea to ask about that as im sure stress and depression can make IBS a hell of a lot worse. I know it makes mine much worse. I am one of those people who will busy my head in the sand and try and forget that i am depressed until the feeling goes away, so i never get it sorted. Dont do what i do. lol.What is the signigicance of your username? Im assuming Nick is your first name, is Bone your second name? Or does it have some other meaning!







Nikki


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Nick. I noticed in your post you talked about headaches. I also get headaches ALL THE TIME and find that the way they make me feel aggravates my IBS. Do you think it is possible that you should work on getting the headaches treated?I have a problem with the rebound effect. It is basically if you take something like Tylenol for a headache every single day for a couple weeks, your body becomes addicted to it and you get headaches when you DON'T take it...it takes a couple days to wean yourself off it. This is a problem not relatively well-known. So if you are treating your headaches with over-the-counter medicines, make sure you are not taking them every day, because that can cause problems, I've been there. There are prescriptions you can take for headaches as well, maybe you should look into that.Lindsay has an excellent suggestion about seeing a psychiatrist. It is unfortunate that seeing a psychiatrist carries such awful "crazy" connotations. It sounds like you could really benefit from speaking to someone about your pain and searching different options for treating it. Many people on this board are on anti-depressants and find that it helps their IBS immensely. 21 is too young to give up!


----------



## nick_bone (Dec 29, 2003)

hi, thanks for the responses guys/girlsgypsy - my dad has been going on about a psychiatrist for the last couple of weeks, he thinks it will help if i speak to someone about everything, can u get them under the nhs though?nikki - i cant remember all the names of the tablets to be honest, unfortunetely i was blessed with a bad memory which doesnt help! i am on anti depressants at the moment (gabapentin) and some stress relievers i found in boots, and yeah nick bone is my name, it doesnt have any other meaning im afraid







erinjk - i have been trying to get rid of my headaches for nearly 5 1/2 years, trust me. i would love to get rid of them, they are nearly as bad as my ibs. i have tried to stop taking paracetamol but i just cant do it the pain gets soooo bad. i have been taking roughly 6 paracetamol a day for the last 5 1/2 years how come is it that half the doctors say it is bad for you and others say it will have no effect on your stomach?


----------



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

> quote: can u get them under the nhs though?


Can you get what under the nhs? And what does nhs stand for?







Sorry...I guess I'm having a blonde moment....


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

OF course you can get them under the NHS. You have to speak to your doctor first though. You need a referral.


----------

